
What the f*ck python - pcaseiro
https://github.com/satwikkansal/wtfpython
======
toolslive
Auch. Quite a few of these stem from the design mistake to allow cross-type
equality tests combined with a hard headed effort to try to make it work.

    
    
      >>> 2 == 2L
      True
      >>> hex(2) == hex(2L) 
      False
      >>> type(2)
      <type 'int'>
      >>> type(2L)
      <type 'long'>
      >>>

~~~
stephen82
Try the same with Python 3.x, it's an invalid syntax thanks to 'L'.

------
christofosho
Didn't JavaScript partially solve the == problem with ===?

Unless they grabbed that from another language as well. And that all being
said, the equivalence table for JavaScript is crazy.

------
forkLding
There should probably be a javascript version

~~~
nevir
[https://github.com/denysdovhan/wtfjs](https://github.com/denysdovhan/wtfjs)

~~~
astrobe_
Language inconsistencies and questionable decisions is why I use my own
language whenever I can. When something is wrong, I just fix it. The end
result is that it is therefore ugly, stupid and mean for everyone else though.

~~~
oconnor663
> The principle of least surprise is not for you only. The principle of least
> surprise means principle of least _my_ surprise.

\- Matz, the inventor of Ruby

